# Cleveland 302 V8



## mike72 (Feb 13, 2007)

G'Day Folks

Just wondering if anyone out there knows anything about these old V8's

Mine keeps overheating and I am at my whit’s end on what to do about it. Its a brand spanking new 3 core radiator, new water pump, new fan, new performance thermo, has had the head checked and everything is all good and the whole thing has been back flushed 5 or 6 times. It runs on straight gas and runs beautiful but I just can't keep the bloody thing cool.

Any ideas?


----------



## Elfir (Feb 13, 2007)

thermostat to high, radiator cap not sealing but then again it is a ford


----------



## Troy 1000 (Feb 13, 2007)

try backing the timing off, the clevelands can run perfect with a 3 degree reduction. also is there any pressure in both radiators hoses as there may be a blokage in a water jacket. Is it the correct radiator cap. Any performance work done to the engine may need a 5 core if the it is not standard.


----------



## mike72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have taken it to a radiator joint today to get everything re-tested again, it seems as though the water pump is not working to its full potential, however that wasn't the problem, my bloody gauge was just out! so i went to buy a mechanical one, but it didn't bloody work, so i swaped it for a different brand which did work but the connection was the wrong bloody one, so now they are ordering me in another working(better bloody be) gauge of the first brand.

Cars arn't they so much fun!

I complain yet i still muck around with it, what does that tell ya!


----------



## Adam (Feb 14, 2007)

I have had HEAPS of experiance with these. I have been a mechanic for 18 years and LOVE my Fords. The gas mixture may also need looking at. As you have said though get the gauge first and see what its running at. Your sender may just be the wrong one so you may be able to stick with the dash gauge. What sort of car is it in? Is it standard? Where do you live?


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Feb 14, 2007)

Check your radiator cap, your timing not to advanced, nothing stopping clean air (bull lights etc) is it an auto? 
Mate there's not much else if the radiator is clean and the thermostate is working

Good luck

Macca


----------



## romper_stomper (Feb 14, 2007)

off the subject a bit i have a 1951 pontiac inline 6 and gearbox with 9000 miles on it. any one know what sort of price something like that would be worth if any


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 14, 2007)

Try ditching the thermostat


----------



## Adam (Feb 14, 2007)

romper stomper, that pontiac engine would be of good value for someone looking for it, try some pontiac car clubs. What did you take it of? What did you put in it's place?
Mike, taking the thermostat out is only a mask for some other problem and on a gas engine it will take a long time to heat up. Not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 14, 2007)

Mike, what have you got it in? I had the same problem a few years ago when I put a 302 into a cortina. Had a custom radiator, thermo fans, you name it but it still got hot when I sat around. There simply was not enough room under the bonnet to dissipate the heat.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 14, 2007)

So it is actually overheating ie water over flowing etc etc or is the gauge just reading high?
If you have changed everything maybe it is just the gauge.
Is the motor standard?Maybe they have bored it out to far and it has gone through to the water jackets.
Or as spilota said what is it in?I had the same problem as him with a v8 Cortina ( ran 11.3 when running properly)


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 14, 2007)

Adam said:


> Mike, taking the thermostat out is only a mask for some other problem and on a gas engine it will take a long time to heat up. Not a good idea in my opinion.


 
I can only comment from my experience with V8 engines running on real fuel, not LPG. Removing the thermostat is not that uncommon in an engine that has been modified beyond stock specs


----------



## mike72 (Feb 16, 2007)

Its a stock 302 in an XE fairmont, there is plenty of room under the hood so air movement is probably not the problem. the motor origionally came from a old F100. I put in an accurate mechanical guage and it reads at about 70 - 80 normal running temp, gets up to about 95 sitting in traffic. the problem is i don't know what these numbers mean, is that too hot ot is it ok? I have also noticed that there does not seem to be much movement in the raditor when running, there are no blockages in the system im am sure of that, maybe the water pump is on the brink? I just had the mixture and timing set 2 weeks ago so i don't think that would be the problem. When i was only running a 2 core radiator in the system i ran it withough the thermostadt, however seeing as thoes motors anly came with a 2 core stock a 3 core should be more than enough.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 16, 2007)

Nah mate 95 isn't too bad while sitting, my racer used to idle at about that and get right upto 115 while going full tilt and never had a mechanical problem because of it. You don't have a desert cooler radiator in it do you? They are the worst 3core radiator on the market without exception. You might want to try putting in a std thermostat back in, the racing and high flow ones are good if your going flat out all the time. If your not they don't hold the water in the radiator long enough for it to cool down sufficiently. Also look for any leaks in hoses etc. if you lose pressure your temp will go up. But seriously 80 to 95 degrees is not that bad.


----------



## mike72 (Feb 16, 2007)

Its got a brand new "Adrad" radiator in it, what sort of rep do thoes ones have? Is there any easy way of telling if the water pump isnt working to its best ability without taking the thing out and having a look?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 16, 2007)

Nah not really, you will have to pull it off i think. I've never heard of adrad radiators... unless they are a reco type?


----------

